

Ed Catmull of Pixar on why successful companies fail (VIDEO 2007) - gdubs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2h2lvhzMDc

======
gdubs
Lot's of interesting points in the video, but perhaps my favorite has to do
with daily iteration and review.

At a place like Pixar where there are so many talented animators, someone
might feel intimidated showing sketches/work in progress (not everyone there
is trained in Fine Art). By making everyone present daily, it means that the
things being presented will tend to be in rough form, relieving the pressure
to be 'perfect'.

It also prevents people from holding onto things that are done, waiting for
them to be 'perfect'. When things are done, they're done.

The talk is worth watching; here's an overview of his other points:

\+ It must be safe for people to tell the truth

\+ Communication should not mirror the organizational hierarchy

\+ People and how they function are more important than ideas

\+ Do not let sucess mask problems through deep assessment

